# SEPTEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Time to look back on all those happy holiday snaps!So pics please of your Havs on holiday,either exploring,or relaxing.Maybe half way up a mountain,or admiring a view or sunning themselves,maybe swimming or surfing,doing a spot of fishing,just enjoying a break.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Didn't mean to post the above pics,not sure what happened!!Anyway top pic is Dizzie on a grand day out,and second pic is Nellie playing with the Grandchildren,not sure if she is entirely happy in the little play house!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics anywho. Thanks for your dedication to this monthly ritual. Always fun looking at pics. My camera is pooched. I need a new one. All my pics are old. lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

always cute pics of Dizzie and Nellie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some happy snaps taken today.Lovely weather felt like a mini holiday!On the beach in Eastbourne.First pic Dizzie and Nellie,second pic,Nellie enjoying a little swim,and last one Dizzie and Nellie playing in the rock pools with our granddaughter.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my camera is broken but here's an old one.


----------



## doggiesrule28280 (Sep 10, 2012)

this is my havanese puppy archie exploring the guinea pig hutch!


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

High adventure at the park! When they saw this picture, a friend remarked "How did your dog get into Marioland?!" lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We didn't go away this summer, but here's one from Cape Cod last year at the Bark Park in Provincetown.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Whether you call it "holiday" or "vacation," these pictures show how close we came to getting away this summer . . .

Visiting "Cuzn Anne" in New Jersey . . .
Going to the vet with my girlfriend, Lily . . .
Congratulating my trainer, Nicole, on her engagement . . .
Taking a nap with temporary visitor, Lily . . .
Hanging out on the deck with my Mom . . .


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, yes. We also missed our friends who were able to get a vacation . . .


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

These are from our roadtrip this year starting at the Tillimook, Or air museum & our first time in a jet  Then we stopped to visit the Trees of Mystery in Ca. & went on our first gondola ride (Ozzie was my comfort puppy...it was pretty scary at first)! Next we spent a couple of days at Crater Lake, super beautiful and weather was perfect! Warning...bring a lot of baby wipes...we went through about a 1/2 a box trying to keep Ozzie's feet clean! Last we stopped by a little lake close to home and he went in the water for the first time, Yay! I had to put the camera down when I tried to get him to swim but that didn't last too long! He does great in motels and the truck too so we had a super great trip


----------

